# Who was E.Jesus Pracus



## dollarbill (Nov 4, 2007)

Heres an odd privy find.Pulled this statue out of the privy I dug by the smokehouse . There was another broken statue in there to I belive was of the Virgin Mary. Both were missing there heads. The other being only in a few pieces too. I thought it looked like a Pope but doesnt seem to be .Oh it also has J.H.S.painted just below the statue and right above the name . Thanks for any info any one could give me . Good luck diggen all.bill


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 4, 2007)

The bottom .


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 4, 2007)

The top.I guess you could say this guy lost his head uh. Maybe a Saint . Would like to see what this guy was suppost to look like. Sure was a great dig and still is as Iam in the trash pit now.


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 4, 2007)

The middle . Thanks agian all good luck diggen .                                  bill


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks for the info Lobey.So thats what he looked like with a head.The two figurine are very much alike in style. Any ideal on the age . Thanks agian .    bill


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 5, 2007)

_- E. Jesus Pracus-the Infant Jesus of Prague -

 http://www.karmel.at/prag-jesu/english/eng/jezuleen.htm
_


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow! great info Eric thank you. So it is to represent the child Jesus Christ. Thanks agian gents good luck diggen .bill


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 5, 2007)

This one was something I actually knew. All I needed to look for were decent links.


----------

